# Looking for some enchanting mystical opera



## atsnom (Jan 25, 2007)

Basically what the title says, Im after something mystical & enchanting. I dont know alot about opera music, and everything I seem to buy is to big and powerfull. not what im looking for.

I would prefer to hear a womans voice (there dosent seem to be anything enchanting about a mans voice  )

If anyone reading this could list a few artist's I would be extremely grateful.

Thanks in advance, Matthew


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

"Mystical and Enchanting"

3 operas come to mind immediately:

*Mozart* - The Magic Flute (The Queen of the Night's arias are what you are looking for)

*Dvorak* - Rusalka (Rusalka's over-famous aria is what you are looking for)

*Weber* - Der Freischutz (Not alot of chicks in this opera, but lots of men in tights singing magical hunting songs)


----------



## atsnom (Jan 25, 2007)

Big thanks, im going to try and downlaod a few tracks and see if its worth the buy.

If anyone else has any recommendations please list them here


thanks again Kurkikohtaus


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

I would suggest the the Bacarolle from Hoffmann.

Instead of the Queen, try Ach Ich fuhl's - Pamina's aria from Magic Flute.

For male voices, try Die Frist ist um from Wagner's Der Fliegende Hollander, or the Kindertotenlieder by Mahler, as performed by Dietrich Fischer Diskau. While not opera, technically they are "art song" or concert song, some VERY moving music.


----------



## atsnom (Jan 25, 2007)

I should have put this in my original post, Im looking for something nice that I can loop for a hip-hop track that im working on. If thats any mor help to you.

And thanks cmb il take a look (or listen  )


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> "Mystical and Enchanting"
> 
> 
> > Try Enescu's Oedipe, or Chausson's Le roi Arthus.
> ...


----------



## toughcritic (Jan 22, 2007)

Manuel said:


> Kurkikohtaus said:
> 
> 
> > "Mystical and Enchanting"
> ...


----------



## MungoPark (Feb 15, 2007)

*Here's what you want.*

Gorecki: Symphony No 3, preferably the recording on the Nonesuch label with Dawn Upshaw.
Listen to this music and you'll feel like you're floating.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

> Gorecki: Symphony No 3, preferably the recording on the Nonesuch label with Dawn Upshaw.


That can be mystical, but I don't think it qualifies as an *opera*.


----------



## atsnom (Jan 25, 2007)

MungoPark said:


> Gorecki: Symphony No 3, preferably the recording on the Nonesuch label with Dawn Upshaw.
> Listen to this music and you'll feel like you're floating.


wow its amazing!!  I downloaded a copy and have played it on loops all weekend, Just ordered a legitimate copy today


----------



## Carl (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Atsnom

Mystical and enchanting operas that I like are:

Antonin Dvorak - Rusalka
Carl Maria von Weber - Oberon
Claude Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Engelbert Humperdinck - Die Heirat wider Willen (the same story as Dinorah from Meyerbeer)
Franz Lehár - Das Land des Lächelns (Operette)
Giacomo Meyerbeer - Dinorah
Isaac Albéniz - Merlin (Decca/Universal)
Jacques Offenbach - Orphée aux Enfers (I prefer the german language version from EMI)
Jules Massenet - Hérodiade (the same story as Salome from Strauss)
Richard Strauss - Salome
Richard Wagner - The Ring (I like the recording from the Bayreuther Festspiele/EMI 1989)
Richard Wagner - Tannhäuser (the recording from Teldec is expensive but very nice)
Vicenç Cuyas - La Fattucchiera (the one and only hispanic opera of the 19th century)

If you need help or you want to hear the operas before you buy it, do you can visit 
my website.

Greets, Carl


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

I have to jump right in and say the Letter Scene from Eugene Onegin. I've been listening to it non-stop since the Met moviecast. It's very enchanting AND mystical! Especially with that haunting oboe/french horn melody. WARNING: It is rather long, but worth it to listen to the whole thing. I agree with Rusalka and Ach Ich Fuhls. Also, try the Rosenkavalier Trio. That's definitely enchanting!

Pace e Gioia,
Mariel


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

If your'looking for something with an unusual sound serch for the madness scene of Donizzetti's _Lucia di Lammermor _ in a version with the Glass Harmonica.


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

_Suor Angelica_. Mystical, and all women's voices. E finito.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

atsnom said:


> I should have put this in my original post, Im looking for something nice that I can loop for a hip-hop track that im working on. If thats any mor help to you.
> 
> And thanks cmb il take a look (or listen  )


Dude, what you need for this is Dialogue of the Carmelites by Poulenc - plenty of lady-singing with a liturgical bent


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

atsnom said:


> Thanks in advance, Matthew


But how far in advance? Because HumphreyAppleby and dgee can't be sure now if you thanked them and it's very impolite of you to create such situation. You should have written "thank you five years in advance".

Matthew, I expect that you will edit your post now.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

hahaha - yes. Matthew has made his millions by now and moved on. But Humph and I still made the best suggestions ;-)


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

If the OP is still among the living: the Good Friday Spell music from Wagner's Parsifal.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

The word "mystical" makes me think of:

Respighi's Maria Egiziaca
Refice's Cecilia
Rimskij Korsakov's The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh and the maiden Fevronia.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Bardamu said:


> The word "mystical" makes me think of:
> 
> Respighi's Maria Egiziaca
> Refice's Cecilia
> Rimskij Korsakov's The legend of the invisible city of Kitezh and the maiden Fevronia.


I only know the last one but that's a great suggestion.


----------

